# Pheasant Hunting near Dickinson ND



## U.P. Mike (Oct 6, 2004)

How do the birds look in the Dickinson area? Six of us are heading there from the U.P. of Michigan next week. Also can anyone recommend a good restaurant...liked the Trappers Kettle last year.

Is access to private land a large problem in the area. Last year it seemed difficult to find the owners. Some years ago we hunted the Winner SD area. Their Chamber of Commerce had a list of property owners who accepted hunters (for a fee). Is such a listing available for SW North Dakota? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Access will be fairly difficult in the Dickinson area, esecially in October! If you go south, you'll run into the New England & Regent area which is virtually all pay hunting! I've gotten on land North and West of Dickinson! There is plenty of plots land in the area however!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

SW ND = :lost: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

